# 37-year-old on Fiverr who brings in $7,000 to $8,000 a month



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

This article got me wondering:

_Can one use this platform to find clients who want scheduled rides?_

37-year-old on Fiverr who brings in $7,000 to $8,000 a month


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> This article got me wondering:
> 
> _Can one use this platform to find clients who want scheduled rides?_
> 
> 37-year-old on Fiverr who brings in $7,000 to $8,000 a month


i appreciate your initiative but if you want to move up from making dozens of dollars to thousands of dollars, maybe think outside of rideshare. 💰


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> i appreciate your initiative but if you want to move up from making dozens of dollars to thousands of dollars, maybe think outside of rideshare. 💰


I realize that rideshare, per se, is saturated, especially every winter as demand dips along with the mercury.

However, I'm just kicking around the idea of scheduled rides for the regulars (yes, with a commercial insurance policy and an LLC):

Workers/commuters
College/High school student commuters
Concert and sporting event goers 
Airport users


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> I realize that rideshare, per se, is saturated, especially every winter as demand dips along with the mercury.
> 
> However, I'm just kicking around the idea of scheduled rides for the regulars (yes, with a commercial insurance policy and an LLC):
> 
> ...


Yup.... people just scoured little places like Fiverr and Craigslist to find cheap rides. I mean it'd be easier if somebody just created an App to do that. And then go like Nationwide and have like thousands of drivers on the same app to respond to people looking for rides. I don't know man, if Done Right the CEO can make millions a year.

Maybe match.com should add a ride hook up service so you can get a date and a ride at the same time!


Meet A. Heisenberg. He is available and willing to give you a ride to the date and charge you a fair price at the same time. Mr Heisenberg enjoys banking, scientific research, trucking statistics, and internet rideshare forums.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe match.com should add a ride hook up service so you can get a date and a ride at the same time!


Good, but yet a bad idea. Way to much Liability for the safety of the provider.


----------

